# Pulldown carrier text.



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell me which xml file has the Verizon Wireless text in it so that I can change it.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

it's the eri.xml in the res/xml folder, but it doesn't actually say "Verizon Wireless". I saw a fix somewhere, just google the name of teh xml and thunderbolt, should be quick to find.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-hacks/57078-how-edit-eri-xml.html

Credit goes to Stetsonaw - I just googled what he said for you and any others that want this.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, sorry... at work and don't have access to everything, silly government! but i still have access to rootzwiki! :/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Stetsonaw said:


> yeah, sorry... at work and don't have access to everything, silly government! but i still have access to rootzwiki! :/


I tunneled out (OpenVPN) last time I had a project on-site with the gov't. They blocked it on TCP but not UDP. ;-)


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

nice... if i were to try that, i'd have to start learning how to spell "job serch" see? right now i can't! Have no need! worst part is, i'm one of the network admins, lol.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. And I know what you mean about government computers. It's pretty sad that even the 3G speed on my Tbolt is faster than looking stuff up on our crappy computers here.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

I only wish i could have my phone with me, but they're not allowed in my building


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> Can anyone tell me which xml file has the Verizon Wireless text in it so that I can change it.


Two questions to help answer your question. Is the rom you're working with Sense or AOSP and Gingerbread or Froyo?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

D3fault121 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. And I know what you mean about government computers. It's pretty sad that even the 3G speed on my Tbolt is faster than looking stuff up on our crappy computers here.


I tunneled out because they blocked sites like StackOverflow, MSDN, and others that are kinda important as a .NET developer. I essentially couldn't get my job done (and it was BS that I was on-site anyways - I did not sign up for that and damn near left the contract because of it).



Stetsonaw said:


> I only wish i could have my phone with me, but they're not allowed in my building


Ewww! That really sucks! I'd say that it's about time to get a new job anyways!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Getting a new job soon, but same building, same office, lol... but a SIGnificant pay bump, so worth it.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

We had off network computers that we would just tether to or I had a Clear USB WiMAX modem and we would use that. I work in medical SLA and somethings we needed were blocked on network.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, we have commercial internet boxes (that's how i do most of my theming), but since i'm not working nights right now, there are eyes everywhere... and i actually have REAL work to do during the day, lol.


----------

